# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Puddle Flange - Do I tile glue the inner hole or does this defeat the waterproofing

## mgt

Morning all, 
After consultation with this forum I installed my puddle flange (Plastec with 'screw thread' adjustable waste height into an EziLay shower tray) As per other threads, there was a recess between the top of the large flange and the top of the shower tray. I have filled this with tile glue as suggested. 
My question is (as the photos show below) - Am I right in NOT filling this smaller deeper hole in the middle of the puddle flange where the adjustable thread for the waste screws into? 
(or do I screw it in to the correct height and fill with glue?) 
I am pretty sure I have read NOT to fill this inner hole (as I have not) as this may block the water from running between the tile glue and the membrane and escaping down the puddle flange. However my concern is the 'weight bearing' of the waste. As you can see - surrounding the waste is tiles and glue (once I put the small bits in). However if someone in the shower stands on the grate - that would mean that the plastic thread of the puddle flange and adjustable waste 'screw' would be taking the weight on its own??? Is this right? 
Really interested in your responses. 
Cheers,
MGT. 
P.S. the black tape was to protect the 'screw' bit as I got as much glue in the 'allowed' area as possible.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Morning all, 
> After consultation with this forum I installed my puddle flange (Plastec with 'screw thread' adjustable waste height into an EziLay shower tray) As per other threads, there was a recess between the top of the large flange and the top of the shower tray. I have filled this with tile glue as suggested.  It seems the picture did not make it.
> I do hope I'm reading this wrong, because the only thing between the shower tray and the puddle flange is sealant. Tile glue is porous and will allow moiture to pass through it. 
> My question is (as the photos show below) - Am I right in NOT filling this smaller deeper hole in the middle of the puddle flange where the adjustable thread for the waste screws into? 
> (or do I screw it in to the correct height and fill with glue?)  You do not need to adjust this till you have tiled around it, this ensures the waste is the level required rather an estimate made before tiling.  
> I am pretty sure I have read NOT to fill this inner hole (as I have not) as this may block the water from running between the tile glue and the membrane and escaping down the puddle flange. However my concern is the 'weight bearing' of the waste. As you can see - surrounding the waste is tiles and glue (once I put the small bits in). However if someone in the shower stands on the grate - that would mean that the plastic thread of the puddle flange and adjustable waste 'screw' would be taking the weight on its own??? Is this right?  There should ne no movement at the waste outlet, this causes the 'O' rong joint to flex and eventually fail, a common problem with fantastic plastic set ups. You should lay the tray onto a cement based tile glue, making you have enough to fill any voids but get the ridges as close to or actually in contact with the floor, a wet mix will help achieve this. 
> Really interested in your responses. 
> Cheers,
> MGT. 
> P.S. the black tape was to protect the 'screw' bit as I got as much glue in the 'allowed' area as possible.

  
Good luck and fair winds.

----------


## mgt

Oldsaltoz, 
Just noticed that - the pictures should be up now. 
The puddle flange is glued down with sikaflex.  However the recessed hole where it was glued into was deeper than that top of the shower tray after the puddle flange was installed.  This has been filled with tile glue (10mm isn) when I laid the tiles. 
I can see no 'o' ring on my puddle flange.   
Hope the pictures help explain what I mean. 
Cheers,
MGT.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

What is that bit of pipe sticking up in the middle of the flange? 
The drain pipe should be on the outside of the flange?   
Good luck and fair winds.

----------


## phild01

> What is that bit of pipe sticking up in the middle of the flange? 
> The drain pipe should be on the outside of the flange?   
> Good luck and fair winds.

  Looks like the flange is done, and that might be the waste.

----------


## mgt

Oldsaltoz, Phild01,  
Yes, that is the threaded piece of plastic that screws down to the required height.  The metal waste goes on the top of that. I guess any water that makes it under the tiles, flows along the waterproofing membrane and down into this 'inner hole' or onto the thread and out via the puddle flange. 
That is why I am concerned about weight on it.  It appears that this thread will have to take the weight if anyone steps on the waste.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Oldsaltoz, Phild01,  
> Yes, that is the threaded piece of plastic that screws down to the required height.  The metal waste goes on the top of that. I guess any water that makes it under the tiles, flows along the waterproofing membrane and down into this 'inner hole' or onto the thread and out via the puddle flange.  It is critical that the actual drain pipe is outside (around The puddle flange stem). Otherwise you are relying on an exposed glued joint to prevent water getting under the tray. 
> That is why I am concerned about weight on it.  It appears that this thread will have to take the weight if anyone steps on the waste.  Provided you have good packing under the tray as discussed above, you should have no problems, the flange will support the waste as well at the tiles around it.

  Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## mgt

Oldsaltoz,  
Yes the puddle flange goes into a pipe underneath.  There is a sleeve that then goes into another section of pipe (for height reasons).  However the flange itself is on the inside of the sleeve. 
Good point about the weight, I had not thought it through in that way.  The screw thread is 'screwed' onto three 'prongs' on the flange - and the flange is supported on the tray.  So there should not be a problem then....... hopefully.  
I assume that I leave the inner hole as pictured FREE of any tile glue.  
Cheers,
MGT.

----------

